# New Glock for me



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just picked up a Glock 19 gen 4 in 9mm. Anxious to shoot it!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Good Luck with it, new toys are always fun!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a glock, it will shoot the same as the day it was new. Congrats on the pickup.


----------



## NEOHIO25 (Mar 16, 2013)

congrats on the new gun.
I have several Glock's as they are my handgun of choice.
you'll definitely enjoy it.


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

Put the after market slide release and the 3.5 trigger on. I do that to all my glocks. Nice cheap upgrade
Gary, owner of Garys glock works can do it for about 50 bucks. He sets up at all the gun shows. Good guy

NAte


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

nate44 said:


> Put the after market slide release and the 3.5 trigger on. I do that to all my glocks. Nice cheap upgrade
> Gary, owner of Garys glock works can do it for about 50 bucks. He sets up at all the gun shows. Good guy
> 
> NAte


I have one myself, you wont be sorry.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Good choice. Now customize it!! Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh...you're gonna love it. I bought a 19.6 months ago added it to my 23, 26 and 27. Sold the 22.


----------

